# Honey, garlic, whiskey glaze for cold smoked salmon



## crankybuzzard (Jan 16, 2016)

I cold smoked some salmon not long ago and I kept the tail and belly trimmings back as a test. 

After slicing up all of the other salmon pieces, I left these whole and then glazed them while cold, with a mixture I concocted.  After glazing, I sprinkled some dill weed on them and then packed up to rest in the frig for a week or so!

I didn't take pics of the glazing and such since I wasn't thinking that it would be all that great.  I was way wrong!

Vac packed and off to the frig












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 16, 2016






Pulled from the frig and dumped on a plate for sampling.  Didn't get anymore pics, the bride and I wore the pieces out! We didn't slice them, just picked them up and ate!













image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 16, 2016


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 16, 2016


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 16, 2016







I'm not a big fan of salmon, but I'm doing this again as soon as I have room in the frig to cure!  Next time, I'm glazing one at the mid smoke point.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm going to dig a hole under your fence.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 16, 2016)

BlueWhisper said:


> I'm going to dig a hole under your fence.



Just come through the gate like the rest of our friends do, the dog tends to mangle critters coming under the fence.  :biggrin:













image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 16, 2016


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 16, 2016)

I do have fun running a canine totem here.

Have you considered a combination of honey with a bit of habanero? Or salt and dill?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 16, 2016)

BlueWhisper said:


> I do have fun running a canine totem here.
> 
> Have you considered a combination of honey with a bit of habanero? Or salt and dill?



This is the first glaze I've made, so no I haven't yet, but the wheels are turning for the next round.  I have some habanero mango jelly we made that I love, without pectin, that juice would be pretty good I think.  

Here's what I did for the honey, garlic, whiskey glaze. 


1 - head garlic peeled and sliced
3 - cups water
1 cup honey
1 - Tbs lemon juice
1/3 c - brown sugar
100 ml crown

Boil sliced garlic and lemon juice in water until reduced to about 1 cup.  Then put into blender and purée.  

Put purée back into pot and add brown sugar, and honey.  Simmer a while and then add whiskey.  Simmer until reduced by about 1/2.


----------



## gary s (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm in   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks excellent!

Al


----------

